

This Is My Story - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2013/07/15/this-is-my-story-part-1/

======
auvrw
something about programmers of a certain age and qbasic...

... i guess that thing being that it was the only way to program for free on a
default m$ install at the time (i.e. well after djerkstra's indictment of GOTO
but a few instants before the internet was totally ubiquitous). _puts on old-
man hat_ takes me back.

no matter how cheap raspberry pis and whatnot are, to a 10-year-old, there is
no such thing as "practically free." their incomes consist mainly of bubble
gum and/or weird-looking bugs, which, as intrinsically interesting as they may
be, cannot be exchanged for adult-centric currency.

